# Update on Little Miss Tennessee (Misty)



## Frankie (Aug 8, 2010)

I wanted to give you an update on Misty. Believe or not, when I was offered the job position in Tennessee, she was one of my concerns. I know silly to some, but wasn't sure about bringing her back here.

So, she and I had a talk. Again I know silly to some, but with any change I have always told them what was going on. So when a new horse comes in, we talk, I don't have the yelling and screaming that I hear most talk about.

Any way, I told her we would all be going, all horses, all dogs, and myself. Only the location would change. When it came time to load them all up and bring them down, she got on the trailer with no problem. Adjusted very well to the new place, still always next to either Heart or Sam. There is a hill in their pasture area, she loves to go to the top, and stands and looks down at the others. We have a new foal, Buck, and she is one of the few who will stand and tolerate his antics.

Before leaving IN they all had a vet check, she is darn near perfect! The hills here have strengthened her legs and her front feet look very good, the right one turns in, but just a small amount now. She still remains somewhat shy, doesn't like any drama so will give in to most, but when need be, you can see the attitude in her come out.

She never hesitates to eat, her weight is good, and she plays like she's a yearling. I will get some more pictures soon. I do believe she is thriving and a happy girl! As am I!

Not a good picture as I am so terrible, but it shows her huge eye!!! She so LOVES her hay cube mush!







And she was to busy playing, nothing has held her back!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Aug 9, 2010)

She's a tough little gal with a heart of gold



.Thank you for the update,i'll never forget her story.I would love to see pics of her.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, for the pics



. This little gal has blessed my heart,i'm so glad you have her.


----------

